# Looking for free plans for building ukulele



## richco (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello All,
I am looking for free plans to build a tenor,baritone kind ukulele,can any one please help me with the building plans.
Thanks


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is a very simple request which deserves a simpleton answer.

Find plans for an acoustic bass and scale everything down until its really tiny.

Vualaaaa.....you have a Ukulele..
G.


----------



## Printer2 (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.grellier.fr/static/data/plans/Soprano_ukulele/Soprano_ukulele_en.pdf

Easier to scale up than scale down the bass.


----------

